# Vagtech



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Hi all just so say were back on here as much as we can.

We have a new site take a look and see what you think

www.vagtech.co.uk

Anything we can do for you just ask !

Thanks


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

VAGTECH said:


> Hi all just so say were back on here as much as we can.
> 
> We have a new site take a look and see what you think
> 
> ...


Sausage fingers

www.vagtech.co.uk


----------



## VAGTECH (May 19, 2005)

Good spot !!

A+


----------

